# New computer?????? yea, or nay????



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Local computer guy was just here. Our Windows XP system is 4 1/2 years old. He didn't want to even do anything..he looked inside the tower and said "something" there was swelling/expanding?? and is suggesting a new computer.. Says it will cost at the least $300.00 for a new motherboard and clean-up on this one;maybe more for clean-up!!!!AND, they will have it for several days- last time it was almost a week... And, he says the new computer would cost $550.00.. Does this sound reasonable . or is he trying to just sell a new one?? This one IS slowing down and occasionally ,lately, locking up for a few seconds.. I know nothing about computers so he could tell me anything............:help: please?


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

He's most likely being honest- computer systems and resources go out of date sometimes as soon as you get them home. Not sure what could have been expanding except the processor chip- and that only happens when the air fans and vents on the computer get clogged with dust and lint, and the chip overheats. There are little air cooling blades on the processor chip casing that are always clogged and need a good cleaning with a fine brush or wooden handled paint brush or make up brush. (with the power off of course). Sometimes some simple maintenance can be a good shot in the arm for a cpu- defrag it- have a virus and spyware program put on it like the one by Webroot- it's the best $49 I ever spent as my daughter goes to facebook and other networking sites and this program has found trojan viruses,spyware and the like- and THAT stuff will slow down your system.Uninstall "Properly" programs and software you no longer use or need."Properly means don't just delete it, use the uninstaller that comes with the program. If you still have the original restore disc from the cpu manufacturer- back up EVERYTHING you think you might want- pictures,files,documents,movies,internet favorites and book marks,outlook contacts EVRYTHING and restore your computer back to factory fresh-
If you are still having problems, a new computer could cost you ay more than $500 and somewhat less. For myself I have been fighting viruses and hackers for years and finally broke down and got a MAC- they are pricier, but I've had it for a year and it has been superb and flawless in performance. You don't even have to get a whole new computer either- for about $499 you can get the Mini-MAC and use your old monitor,mouse and keyboard. MACS aren't for everybody though. If windows works for you and you need the basics like internet and picture sharing by all means you can get a decent one for $500 and that really not a bad price (depending on what you get for the money) and that's a big one to research- shop around,compare software, upgrade availability and ease of use. I do not work for Apple/MAC or Webroot- just telling you what has worked for me. good luck! and hope this helped.


Kris


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do disc clean and defrag fairly frequently as Charlie is on E-bay searching things all the time. And MANY other searches as well(auctions ,etc.). I know it has got a lot of dust.. I noticed that when he was inside the tower! will have to d some cleaning INSIDE and not just outside.. thanks for your reply,Kris..


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Read up on how to clean the interior components, static from your body (static that you didn't even know you have) can fry sensitive parts.
You really have to ground yourself.

I'm using an eight year old pc, I've replaced a few parts, power supply, dvd burner, added memory, and lost a couple of modems to lightning. I did it myself. That's ALL I've spent on a machine that is used daily. 
I also keep it clean in there.

Tote it in somewhere you trust for a cleaning. If it needs parts, they will tell you, and you can replace parts a lot cheaper than paying someone else to do it for you. Instructions are on the internet.

You can also go to pcpitstop.com and take their "full tests" it's a free comprehensive analysis of performance, however, it cannot tell you if your processor is running hot/cutting off because the fan is slow or clogged. (That is a likely cause of your lock-ups if you haven't been cleaning it at least yearly, mine needs it about every six months because of the cockatiel dander in the room.)

My old free version of 'Everest Home Edition' still works, and it shows motherboard and cpu fan sensor readings, I can watch my fan rpm speed up as I tax my cpu, and when the temps rise, I know to clean it again. I don't know whether you can get this free version anymore.

I guess it depends on how much time you want to spend on this 4 year old computer, you can upgrade it and keep it from becoming obsolete.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I am betting the "swelling and expanding" was a capacitor. If so then a new board would be needed.. A new board will most likley need new memory so $300 isnt out of line.

Dont know what class machine you have but you can get a lot of computer for $500 now a days.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cleaned the inside of tower- YUKKY- DUST!!!!! also installed free version of Everest... since I am so-o-o computer illiterate..what now? I don't know what even 1% of the things ARE or what they do... :help:


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

A new netbook can do almost everything a desktop computer does - it consumes a fraction of the power and it's much lighter. Futureshop here has the Acer Aspire One for $270.

Computers are no investment, they depreciate very quickly so don't put too much $$ into the old one if you can avoid it.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

If we got a netbook , what do you think of keeping this old computer so we both can "use" at the same time?? Lots of times he will be "on" for hours looking up things...when i would like to be 'on-line' . too...Would that just cause more problems???????


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Naturelover, went to pitstop and did free scan..good grief.. it shows ALL SORTS of problems that can be fixed 'all at once' by buying item no.. XXX for $49.95.... Now what? 
Gary in ohio, yes, I think that was what he said....


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

It won't work in your case, but I bought a new computer on the day Vista was released, and another new one when Windows 7 was released. 

Both had excellent prices. The Win 7 was just the PC tower as you call it and cost right at $200. Figured if I was going to have to pay $125 or so for the newer operating system I'd be money ahead by getting the computer for the Extra $75. Have never been sorry. 

Look for Black Friday deals if you are willing to get up early and fight crowds. Also consider after Christmas sales if you read of poor retail sales during the Christmas sales period. If stores have ordered too many and can't sell them they tend to dump them after the holidays. 

BTW, I'm assuming that you can get by with a minimal computer but one with decent RAM gigabyte and hard drive gig. For what I do a basic unit works well and will probably do the same for you. 

If you do replace a tower, check to see what kind of connections your monitor, etc. use and how they will hook up to a new one. Might need an adaptor. Many things now hook up by USB port. I have several peripherals that will no longer hook up or at least not without adaptors. My old flatbed scanner was a good one too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Craigslist. I have to have a number of operable computers around. I buy a little behind the curve and save big bucks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

SO why don't you clean it out (can of air and spray out all the dust) and then format it and reload Windows -- (save what you want saved to a disk or thumb drive first)
Won't take long nor cost anything (except for the can of air) and you'll then KNOW if the slow down is hardware related or just because it has a lot of garbage software built up over the years.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> SO why don't you clean it out (can of air and spray out all the dust) and then format it and reload Windows -- (save what you want saved to a disk or thumb drive first)


You must have missed that the motherboard is going out.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> You must have missed that the motherboard is going out.


No, I saw that the repairman who wants to sell them a new computer says the motherboard is going out -- not exactly the same thing is it?

Sorry, I tend not to trust people who have something to sell and what I said will cost them $4 for a can of air and an hour or so of their time and bring the computer back to brand new status in terms of O.S. and software. Cheap insurance in my opinion, then if it still has problems they know its the motherboard, if it doesn't they will know they need a different repairman next time.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

charliesbugs said:


> Local computer guy was just here. Our Windows XP system is 4 1/2 years old. He didn't want to even do anything..he looked inside the tower and said "something" there was swelling/expanding?? and is suggesting a new computer.. Says it will cost at the least $300.00 for a new motherboard and clean-up on this one;maybe more for clean-up!!!!AND, they will have it for several days- last time it was almost a week... And, he says the new computer would cost $550.00.. Does this sound reasonable . or is he trying to just sell a new one?? This one IS slowing down and occasionally ,lately, locking up for a few seconds.. I know nothing about computers so he could tell me anything............:help: please?


Other than the purported component swelling, is the machine doing anything it shouldn't? What was your computer guy doing there? Was something wrong with your machine?

Even if you have a swollen capacitor I wouldn't be inclined to freak-out over it. It's possible that it looked that way from the factory, and even if it has swollen over time, that component still may not fail. 4 1/2 year old computers are not unusual. I believe that there is every reason to believe that your computer could still run fine for years.

I agree with mnn2501, you have a tech who wants to sell a machine or do an expensive repair. But you seem like you are leaning towards a new machine, so there is also the possibility that you want a new machine. If that's the case then fine, go ahead and get one. If a new machine is what you want then you can save us all a lot of time by just saying so.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I didn't buy pcpitstop's program, but it did tell me what I had to fix.
It always says that I have to defrag and dump temp files.
If you set up a free account at pcpitstop then you can go back and see the old test results later. That is helpful when you are trying to see what needs to be fixed next.
I usually fix the easiest, fastest things first, then go looking for drivers or whatever else the test results indicate.

Everest doesn't really do anything except report on your computer, tells you information about hardware, software, drivers, and program versions that would normally take a long time to determine, but it gathers all of this info in one place automatically. (for example, if you want to add more memory you have to match the memory chip/stick that you already have installed, this program tells you all the specs you'll need to know)

When you open Everest, on the left side, click on 'computer' then 'sensor' the page that displays on the right shows three temp readings, 
my motherboard, cpu and WDC-(bunch of numbers) WDC is actually my hard disk drive.
Right below that shows my cpu cooling fan speed. (note that this is not the same as the power supply fan that draws outside air into the tower)
All three temps go up and stay there when I need to clean out my tower again.

How is it running since you cleaned it out?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

www.tigerdirect.com has overstock computers for cheap... worth browsing...


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

For 500$ you can buy a pallet of IBM think Centers on Ebay. I have 6 I keep around for friends and family. less than 100$ with XP Pro


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Windows XP won't be supported much longer . Yes allot people still use xp . The 500.00 is just a bandage or sales jobs . My philosophy is to build a new system that won't be out dated anytime soon . Yes you will spending some dollars . I would imagine the case would be salvage . Get as much memory as you can afford . Processor can always be up grade to higher speed as long as the socket matches .

My plans for my new system is to get the 64 bit window 7 , use vmware desktop software , to allow me to still use ( window xp Professional ) 32 bit applications from my old computer .


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I heard yesterday that we have 2 years before Windows 8 rolls out. So I am sure that will be again plenty for people to up grade to.
Mac's wil be going to OS X-- called -- LION, Next Summer.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I wouldn't count on window 8 for long time . Corporate user are having issue with IE6 to IE 8 . Window 8 is suppose to be whole new animal for MS . i.e cloud computing . Most user of xp in other countries can not afford to upgrade to window 7 . XP is suppose to be dead in 2014. I took a look at spec for window 7 64 bit on new egg . Not enought details to make a solid choice . Cut allot of corners . ram , power supply , second hard drive and usb 3.0 .


----------

